# Cargador USB para MP4



## danonino2003 (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola que tal? soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría que puedan ayudarme con este problemita que tengo.

quiero hacer un cargador para el auto para mi MP4, tengo la ficha USB y la ficha para el auto,tengo entendido que necesito pasar los 12v del auto a 5v 1A, y eh leido en muchos sitios que para hacerlo necesito el LM7805. Ahora mi pregunta es

solo esto necesito? porque yo no entiendo mucho, pero entendi que tengo que poner la pata del medio al negativo(pata 1 del USB), la pata de la izquierda al positivo (12v) y en la pata de la derecha conectar el positivo de la salida(5v-pata 4 USB)y eso todo?


----------



## JV (Abr 25, 2007)

Conviene que agregues capacitores ceramicos de 100nF antes y despues del regulador.

Saludos..


----------



## danonino2003 (Abr 25, 2007)

por casualidad podias agregarlo en el dibujo?
saludos


----------



## JV (Abr 26, 2007)

Un capacitor va entre la pata input y gnd y el otro entre la pata output y gnd.


----------



## ba_w_92 (Dic 25, 2007)

Esto funciona correctamente?. Quiero hacerlo, todos los componentes que necesito son 
1- el lm
2- 2 capacitores de 100nf
3- Ficha usb hembra
Eso es todo'?, gracias


----------



## ciri (Dic 25, 2007)

Ya que estamos en el tema, alguien tiene idea que tienen los cargadores para USB, que se conectan a la red de 220v AC, digo porque son bastantes compactos, tengo uno pero es sellado, y para desarmarlo tengo que romperlo, o es probable que se rompa..


----------



## ba_w_92 (Dic 26, 2007)

El cargador que yo tengo para 220v AC, lo desarme, y es un circito chiquito con resistencias, 2 leds y un transformadorcito rre chiquito, si queres te paso bien todo el circuito?


----------



## ba_w_92 (Dic 26, 2007)

aaa, alguien sabe cual es la pata 1 de la ficha usb hembra? la q tiene un palito blanco arriba ? o esa es la 4?


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 26, 2007)

Hola. Le saqué una foto al cargador USB de un MP4 de mi hija para que puedas ver como son las disposiciones de las patitas. 
Suerte.


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

ba_w_92 dijo:
			
		

> El cargador que yo tengo para 220v AC, lo desarme, y es un circito chiquito con resistencias, 2 leds y un transformadorcito rre chiquito, si queres te paso bien todo el circuito?



Bueno, dale, no viene nada mal.. por ahi implemento algunos truquitos..


----------



## cesartm (Dic 28, 2007)

Queridos amigos, en mi caso es que el cargador que necesito tiene un valor de casi la mitad de lo que me costo el sony mp3 player (NW2-A810 &NW2-5610), las caracteristicas del cargador son las siguientes:

De entrada son 100-240V AC, 50/60Hz
De salida son 5.0V DC, 800mA

Por favor si tienen un diagramita y la lista de componentes, lo apreciaria muchisimo.


----------



## ciri (Dic 28, 2007)

Eso es lo que estamos esperando de ba_w_92..


----------



## ba_w_92 (Ene 1, 2008)

Disculpen no tuve el tiempo para pasarles el circuito, dentro de unos dias se los paso, disculpen


----------



## nachitokar (Ene 1, 2008)

gente una preg! osea q lo unico q hago es conectar el gnd al negativo y el +12v al positivo 
agrego los capacitores y nada mas? asi de simplee? plis si pueden contestarme se lso agradeceriaa! odiaria qemar mi reproductorr! jeje


abrazo


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

Cuando te referís a..



			
				nachitokar dijo:
			
		

> gente una preg! osea q lo unico q hago es conectar el gnd al negativo y el +12v al positivo



Supongo que no son al USB, sino que al LM7805.. no?

digo porque con 12v, al reproductor, muere..


----------



## EROS (Abr 22, 2008)

hola, obtuve este diagrama en el foro de fuentes de alimentacion, la pregunta que hago es la siguiente, me gustaria saber si puedo utilizar esto como cargador para un mp3, de hecho creo q si pero mi duda es si estas fuentes al no tener carga conectada no saltarian el zener...
O el resistor a la entrada limita la corriente lo suficiente como para evitar esto ?


----------



## fran_14 (May 7, 2008)

hola miren quiero hacer una preguta
yo tengo mi celular
la bateria dice 3.7v  650mah
yo quiero hacerle el cargador para conectarlo al usb!
pero tengo un problema!
el usb tira 5v 200mah o no¿?!
diganme que tengo q hacer¿?
o alguna idea!
gracias desde ya!


----------



## electrodan (May 7, 2008)

Si saca 200mah la veo difícil.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 25, 2008)

Para meter este adaptador en la moto, el esquema del primer post es el que vale verdad? digo... es que tiene una batería de 12v*7a (zanella rx) y el reproductor de mp4 no consume casi corriente, más si la pantalla está apagada, por lo que no sería necesario agregar condensadores ni nada.

Corrijanme si me equivoco.


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 25, 2008)

Para Fran_14:

si saca 200mah, está perfecto, recordá que no tenés q cargarla con mucha corriente!
tendrías q armarte un cargador con un LM317 y un preset en la pata adj...


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 17, 2009)

Uff hace bastante nadie pasa por aca! =P
Buenoo lo que queria saber es cuanta corriente necesito para cargar una Bateria de Mp4
Tengo un transformador de 5V @ 1A pero no estoy tan seguro de conectarlo directamente o si deberia agregar alguna proteccion...Ah y una pregunta mas..cual es la corriente de un puerto Usb de una Pc?

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 2, 2009)

por lo que lei, esto sirviria o no?


----------



## unleased! (Mar 2, 2009)

gonzalocg dijo:
			
		

> por lo que lei, esto sirviria o no?


Una pregunta, por curiosidad, que función cumple las dos resistencias de 10k?

Saludos!


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 3, 2009)

sirven para enviar a las entradas de datos un 1 para comensar a la carga(supongo).


----------



## unleased! (Mar 3, 2009)

Puede tener su logica, si.

Tengo un reproductor de mp3 que, nada mas al enchufarlo al usb, aunque no lo uses se queda la pantalla todo el rato encendida. Puede que "llame" el usb al dispositivo conectado para que abandone el modo de espera, se ponga operativo y consuma mas para mantener una corriente constante.

saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 4, 2009)

quería compartir algo con ustedes:

power12, algo parecido a lo tuyo me pasa a mí, pero supongo que es por mal funcionamiento en mi caso. Al principio hice un amplificador y lo estaba probando con el mp4, solo que con muchos cables sueltos... mi gata es epileptica y le agarró un ataque en el banco de trabajo... el resultado... ya no más sonido en el mp4... lo raro es que después de algunas semanas, estaba copiando una cosas y se colgó... a partir de ahí me mostraba solo el espacio libre y del resto ni noticias... intentí 45000000 de cosas pero al final me resigné y le di formato... es un costoso pendrive... pero ahora la pantalla queda siempre encendida, a pesar de estar configurado para ahorrar energía (la pantalla se debería apagar sola).


----------



## unleased! (Mar 4, 2009)

Lo de tu mp4 puede ser un error de software...
fijate si al reproducir el contador de los segundos cuenta mas rapido o mas lento de lo normal y tambien en el reloj que ande correctamente.
Tanto los mp3 como los mp4 llevan un software llamado mas bién "firmware" que es el crea los menús en la pantalla y que, en definitiva lo hace funcionar de forma util. este programa está en la memoria en un espacio reservado. este software a veces se corrompe debido a mal uso, cuando cae al agua o cosas por el estilo y es necesario volverlo a instalar. Fijate en el cd que te venia con el mp4 si trae ese "firmware" o en las utilidades puede venir la dirección de donde descargarlo. Si no buscalo en internet para tu modelo en concreto. Sobre como instalarlo tienes que buscar como hacerlo porque unos se instalan como un programa normal, otros tienes que copiar y se instalan solos, otros usan alguna utilidad del cd... por lo que no te puedo decir como instalarlo porque cada aparato es un mundo. Normalmente donde lo descargues suele venir una explicación. Asegúrate que sea para tu modelo antes de instalar!

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 4, 2009)

voy a revisar eso... la verdad que es una lástima porque tenía buenos planes para ese aparatito en mi moto (nada parecido a los billiken, más bien un sonido de calidad para tirar al aire libre)...  de ultima compraré otro, pero creo que los planos que se han posteado para llevar a 5v para un conector usb son suficientes para saber como aplicar a cualquier alimentación primaria.

pd: la gata parece estar bien... a pesar que enfermedad es bastante reciente (algunos meses).


----------



## KRlOZTE (Abr 13, 2009)

Bueno aqui sale como puedes usar un cargador viejo de motorola para hacer tu propio cargador Usb.

http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/1294226/Construye-tu-propio-Cargador-USB.html

Fuente: getusb.información


----------



## panchi420 (Abr 14, 2009)

buenas es verdad que el cargador de gonzalocq pincha ok , porque es una vuena idea ponerlo en la moto y reprodusir musica . saludos


----------



## aqpcarlito (May 17, 2009)

hola a todos, tengo un problema ... tengo una bateria de 7.2 volt (de una camara malograda) y la bateria todavia esta operativa y lo que quiero es usarla como fuente para un cargador USB de mi mp4
y el problema es bajarle el voltaje de 8.4 (cuando esta al 100%) a 5.2 volts aver si alguien me da unaa manito gracias. salu2


----------



## unleased! (May 17, 2009)

Para eso te puede bastar usar un 7805 o un zener. Hechale un ojo a esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/uso-zener-leds-11381/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-1a-7525/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/diodo-zener-8240/

El puente rectificador eliminaselo y conecta respetando las polaridades positiva y negativa. Agregale también al 7805 un disipador. 

Saludos.


----------



## GABILON (May 17, 2009)

fran_14 dijo:
			
		

> hola miren quiero hacer una preguta
> yo tengo mi celular
> la bateria dice 3.7v  650mah
> yo quiero hacerle el cargador para conectarlo al usb!
> ...



No es problema la potencia que maneja el usb, es mas, por el bien de tu bateria trataria de no pasarle muchos mA. En este caso tu batería es capaz de entregarte 650 mAh, es decir 650 mA en una hora (o lo que es aproximadamente lo mismo 325 mA en 2 horas, no siempre es tan lineal) Si pudiesemos descontar las perdidas, es decir en un caso ideal, diriamos que tu bateria almacena 650mA y que para cargarla en una hora necesitas una fuente que entregue al menos 650mA, lo cual no es tu caso, pero si lees mas arriba podes inferir que tu carga se realizará igual, solo que en mas tiempo, al menos en unas 3 horas y media, incluso, las baterias de los mp3 y mp4 que son de muy mala calidad, se cargan con muy poca corriente, por ende tardan una enormidad. Con un LM317 que ajustes correctamente desde el terminal de adjust con un pequeño preset te va a ser mas que suficiente. Por ultimo, muchos cargadores comerciales en vacio muestran una vcc muy superior a la que mantienen en funcionamiento en incluso las cargas se hacen con por lo genral algunas decimas de mas, creo que con un zener de 3.8 o 3.9v deberias hacer que te ande pero el valos mas comun es de 3.7v asi que prueba con ese. suerte


----------



## Luis Manuel Torres (May 20, 2009)

Hola Colegas, en estos días estoy reparando una pequeña fuente de alimentacion por puerto USB para MP4 muy similar a la foto posteada en este tema, he estado revisando los 32 comentarios, muy interesantes por cierto, pero ha quedado el colega: ba_w_92, en enviar un circuito muy sencillo y aplicable para este tipo de fuentes, que garantizaría la carga del dispositivo, he mirado y al parecer a nuestro colega se le ha olvidado poner el esquema prometido, te ruego si está en tus posibilidades que lo pongas a nuestra disposicion, como planteaste.

Al igual se pusieron los esquemas de fuentes de 5v sin trnasformador y quedo la interrogante en el aire de is son efectivas para este uso con MP4

Muy al tanto de sus comentarios

Saludos

Luis M. Torres, CUBA


----------



## aqpcarlito (May 21, 2009)

gracia por los enlaces ..unleased! .. ..
estoy probando mi circuito con el lm 7805, resulta que cuando le conecto la bateria (de la camara malograda, al 100% 8.4volts) comienza a cargar el mp4 con una corriente de 450mA luego de cargar por 1hora la corriente baja a 90mA,  puse el voltimetro en la bateria y media 7.5 volts entonces pense que es el voltaje minimo que tiene este regulador para que trabaje correctamente.... entonces tengo que probar con un zener a ver si logro algo....  ya les cuento lo que pase.. SALU2


----------



## maxilin (May 27, 2009)

una pregunta si a este circuito le agrego a la estrada un transformador de 9v , un puente de diodo un capacitosr de filtro (una especie de fuente digamos ) para enchufarlo directamente al 220 funcionaria igual , yo pienso que ya que el que regula la tension de la bataria del coche es el LM podria hacer el mismo trabajo con un transformador de 9v


----------



## GABILON (Ago 5, 2009)

Bueno, ya ha pasado un tiempo, pero quizás todavia le interese a alguno. Acabo de desarmar un adaptador para el encendedor del auto que tiene en su salida una ficha usb, les posteo las fotos, si les interesa, hago el diagrama en livewire y les paso los valores de los componentes que no creo que se vean bien porque las fotos son con el celu. bye


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.raton.cl/2008/10/30/como-fabricar-un-cargador-usb-para-iphone-3g-ipod/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nacho822004 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hice el circuito tal como figura aca, pero en la practica el problema del 7805 es la temperatura, sin disipador me duros 10 minutos, ahora le puse disipador y hasta ahora anda, pero sigue levantando mucha temperatura, lo que se podria hacer es poner antes del 7805 un 7810 para no forzar tanto al pobre 7805, lo pruebo y les cuento.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba colocando un condensador de entrada y otro de salida, como lo indica la hoja de datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si pone el 7810 quemas tu mp3, ya que le podrías 10V (el mp3 necesita 5V)


----------



## nacho822004 (Nov 9, 2009)

Esta hecho como en el grafico, pero lo que digo no es eliminar el 7805, sino poner un 7810 antes del 7805 y que queden los dos, el primero va a bajar de 12v a 10v, y 7805 va a bajar de 10v a 5v y no directamente de 12v a 5v, como para quitarle carga al 7805. No se si me explico, ya lo hice asi y no levanta tanta temperatura.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola.
En foro no se en tema se comentó sobre el calentamiento de 780X, con poca carga, diijeron que se debía a que el regulador oscilaba y que con el condensador de entrada se eliminaba dicha oscilación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## walterdos (Dic 9, 2009)

gonzalocg dijo:


> por lo que lei, esto sirviria o no?



No distingo bién los valores de los capacitores, y también quiero saber si soy cerámicos o electrolíticos. gracias


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 15, 2009)

ambos son de 100 nano faradios o 0.1 micro faradios, su unica funcion es evitar oscilaciones ademas del filtrado asi que son ceramicos.


----------



## mvillani (Ene 14, 2010)

tengo un cargador chino usb para el auto . Y un celular g1 conectado el gps la wifi el bluetooth y la musica . Es decir maximo consumo .

El vacio el regulador marca 5.28 y con la carga del celular 5.28 no baja nada , yo suponia que esto es bueno pero el celular no carga (Digamos que se mantine la carga y cuando lo desenchufo baja de golpe)

Alguna IDEA


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 14, 2010)

mvillani dijo:


> tengo un cargador chino usb para el auto . Y un celular g1 conectado el gps la wifi el bluetooth y la musica . Es decir maximo consumo .
> 
> El vacio el regulador marca 5.28 y con la carga del celular 5.28 no baja nada , yo suponia que esto es bueno pero el celular no carga (Digamos que se mantine la carga y cuando lo desenchufo baja de golpe)
> 
> Alguna IDEA




si tiene un 7805 esta mal por que tienen 20mv de tolerancia si es as deves cambiar el regulador


----------



## Aldair89 (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola Me parece buena su aportacion y entiendo todo, tengo una pregunta, ojala me pudieran ayudar. Lo que pasa es que cuando conecto mi MP3 sony al cargador que adapte en mi auto, el reproductor comienza a cargar pero este se apaga el cual es un funcionamiento totalmente normal ya que si lo conecto al cargador de la toma domestica hace lo mismo. Mi pregunta es, ¿Existe alguna forma de evitar que se apague mientras se carga? o que El reproductor cargue mientras este esta tocando musica? de antemano gracias


----------



## ciri (Abr 8, 2010)

Aldair89 dijo:


> Hola Me parece buena su aportacion y entiendo todo, tengo una pregunta, ojala me pudieran ayudar. Lo que pasa es que cuando conecto mi MP3 sony al cargador que adapte en mi auto, el reproductor comienza a cargar pero este se apaga el cual es un funcionamiento totalmente normal ya que si lo conecto al cargador de la toma domestica hace lo mismo. Mi pregunta es, ¿Existe alguna forma de evitar que se apague mientras se carga? o que El reproductor cargue mientras este esta tocando musica? de antemano gracias



Si hace lo mismo con el cargador de red es probable que el reproductor tenga una función incorporada para eso, supongo que para cargar más rápido... vaya uno a saber! no creo que tenga solución desde "afuera" pero preguntale a google si sabe algo con el modelo incluido..


----------



## Aldair89 (Abr 8, 2010)

ciri dijo:


> Si hace lo mismo con el cargador de red es probable que el reproductor tenga una función incorporada para eso, supongo que para cargar más rápido... vaya uno a saber! no creo que tenga solución desde "afuera" pero preguntale a google si sabe algo con el modelo incluido..


Gracias ciri, creo que no sera posible hacer lo que tenia en mente...otra prgunta si no es mucha molestia.Mi problema es que quiero cargar mi telefono Nokia 5310 con el conector que acabo de instalar en mi auto identico al que describen aqui, pero el telefono no se carga cuando lo conectas con el cable de datos USB sin embargo preguntandole a google encontre este post sobre como hacer y adaptar un cable usb a un cable jack junto con un diodo de silicio para cargar el telefono tan solo queria saber si esto es posible, por que efectivamente el telefono nesecita entre 60mA y 80mA y el usb solo entrega 50mA gracias por todo

Pd: no se si se pueda publicar la direccion aqui, lo hare, pero si no se puede disculpen
http://www.xataka.com/moviles/como-hacerte-tu-propio-cable-usb-para-cargar-tu-nokia


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Aldair89 dijo:


> ...el usb solo entrega 50mA...http://www.xataka.com/moviles/como-hacerte-tu-propio-cable-usb-para-cargar-tu-nokia


Se te cayó un cero: Entrega 500mA.

No vas a teenr problemas por ese lado.

Saludos


----------

